# Helo



## baby-suki (Apr 15, 2008)

My kitten always jumps on my leg and climbs up it, which hurts as her claws go into my leg while she climbs up she jumped on the back of my leg and put her claw in the bend of my leg which hurt a lot she only does this to me she doesnt do it to my bf. She seems to bite me more than him as well. I cant seem to stop her. 
Hopefully she grows out of it as i dont want her to grow up vicious she has onli just turned 8 weeks so probs grow out of it after a while.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

baby-suki said:


> My kitten always jumps on my leg and climbs up it, which hurts as her claws go into my leg while she climbs up she jumped on the back of my leg and put her claw in the bend of my leg which hurt a lot she only does this to me she doesnt do it to my bf. She seems to bite me more than him as well. I cant seem to stop her.


She's only little, hopefully she'll grow out of it.


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds like kitten behaviour to me, my boy cat used to do that when he was small, thankfully he's all but grown out of it now


----------



## baby-suki (Apr 15, 2008)

Yea probs just a kitten been a kitten she as just stuck her claw in my toe as i type this.


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

you've got to love them 

Mine still hides at the bottom of the stairs at half 6 in the morning when I'm half asleep getting ready for work!


----------



## baby-suki (Apr 15, 2008)

i love my kitten to bits. your cat sounds funny.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Baby suki-reading these posts made me laugh-we have a kitt at the mo (Max) and he is now madmax-coz he is demented-he flys all over the place and nips you too-little Git


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

She will grow out of it once she can jump onto worktops and things.
At the moment she is too little and thats the only way she can get up.

Mine used to do it so i know how it feels!!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Baby suki-reading these posts made me laugh-we have a kitt at the mo (Max) and he is now madmax-coz he is demented-he flys all over the place and nips you too-little Git


LMAOOOOO kelly - why does he nip? Is it when he gets excited?

I have a cat that starts to bite you when she is being stroked and gets too excited. My black cat drools when she is in a soppy mood and being stroked.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Alfie hasn't yet started to climb up my legs yet but wails until I pick him up! Plus when he's got too much energy he'll chase my feet and try to bite my toes.. but it's just playing! 

You will actually miss it when she grows out of it!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

They don't always grow out of it! One of our cats is 8 years old and loves to bite your toes through the duvet if they move, the duvet doesn't provide much protection against sharp little teeth. Stupid thing is its the only thing she can catch, she is a very simple soul and used to run away from the hamster! Poor Minstrel.


----------



## baby-suki (Apr 15, 2008)

Suki now likes climbing on people heads jumping on people faces and scratching she just missed my eye. She can jump quite high she jumps on and off the bed, she jumps of her scratch pole and that is qhite high it as 3 floors to it.


----------

